# ICD Trainer



## myrickmisti (Mar 12, 2014)

I was disappointed to find out that AAPC is only offering Trainer Certification for ICD 10 only to those who have a CPC-I certification and was curious where everyone else is obtaining the training certification?  
I have noticed AHIMA and AIHC offer one and wanted some feedback regarding these.


----------



## cordelia (Mar 13, 2014)

I think most obtain it through AHIMA. Two managers that I work with are both ICD 10 Trainers through AHIMA. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## cldavenport (Mar 13, 2014)

I obtained mine through AHIMA. 

Chanel Davenport, CPC-A
AHIMA Approved ICD-10 CM/PCS Trainer


----------



## kelsmith4471 (Mar 14, 2014)

I received my certification through AHIMA as well.


----------



## lorrpb (Mar 17, 2014)

What is ICDCT-CM and/or ICDCT-PCS Trainer Certification on AIHC site? What is ICDCT?


----------

